# need fast response! how do i lower my flow rate.



## zachhay11 (Dec 27, 2008)

ok so i modified my overflow box to let there be a higher flow rate. it was pretty low before. so i did it now its really going. anyway i'm worried its too high now. is there anyway i can lower it? i'm worried the return pump is gonna come loose or something i'm paranoid like that! the return pump is rated 950 gph and its a 65 gallon tank. the pump isn't at full power but probably pretty close.


----------



## Tony G (Aug 22, 2009)

You could use some clean nylons and cover the outtake flow. It should slow the current. Thats how i lowered the flow rate of my betta tank


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i dont fully understand this question. the overflow box is draining more water then your pump? does it have a siphon break? please explain alittle more, or include pictures. what brand overflow


----------



## zachhay11 (Dec 27, 2008)

no. the overflow and the pump are matched but i don't know how to lower the rate that the overflow syphons out water. its syphoning out alot right now which isn't a problem but the return pump has to match the amount going into the sump which is causing a overly strong current in the display.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

You have it exactly backwards. The return pump does not have to match the amount going into the sump. It is the exact opposite. The overflow has to match the amount going into the aquarium, based on the flow rate of the return pump.


----------



## zachhay11 (Dec 27, 2008)

ok, but i got it fixed. i made it so its just skimming water from the top of the water leval its at a good rate. its taking in a good amount and the water current isn't decapatating my $2 feather dusters.


----------



## tales (Aug 29, 2009)

Its the return pump that decide's how much water is drained down the overflow. It it does fill up too much because the return pump is larger then the overflow is allowing to drain, DONT put a valve on the return pump.

Use a Y connection with valves single end on the return pump, one end of the Y returning to the tank The other back into the sump Fully open adjust as needed.


----------

